# what type of crypt?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi I just got these new crypts. can anyone tell me what type they are and any tips on growing them? the leaves are dark green and slender. around 1.5 cms wide and crinkled.
thanks.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

forgot the pics here they are


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Cryptocoryne crispatula_ var. _balansae_. It accepts a wide range of water conditions and isn't very demanding, but does get rather large.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

I asked the LFS today and they said it was a Cryptocoryne retrospiralis. I however cant seem to find anything about it. Any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a common misidentification. Genuine _C. retrospiralis_ has narrow but totally smooth leaves.

Cryptocoryne retrospiralis

Note the photos, the caption for the third photo from the left in the third row and the little blurb at the bottom.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks for all the replies. I hope I'll be able to grow them nice and well


----------

